# John Deere 1032 Snowblower Repower (What Would You Recommend?)



## narlycharley

Hey guys, I came across a 1032 in great condition. The 10 HP Tecumseh is blown up, so I'm gonna replace it. Anyone replace one before? Engine recommendation? I'm eyeballing the 8 HP Harbor Freight Predator engine.


----------



## nwcove

welcome to the forum Charlie. the predator will work , but probably will take a few mods to make it happen. however, in my opinion the machine will be grossly underpowered with such a small engine on a 32" bucket.


----------



## narlycharley

nwcove said:


> welcome to the forum Charlie. the predator will work , but probably will take a few mods to make it happen. however, in my opinion the machine will be grossly underpowered with such a small engine on a 32" bucket.


Thank you! Do you have an engine recommendation? Power recommendation? It was factory with 10 HP - so go back with 10+?


----------



## narlycharley

nwcove said:


> welcome to the forum Charlie. the predator will work , but probably will take a few mods to make it happen. however, in my opinion the machine will be grossly underpowered with such a small engine on a 32" bucket.


Thank you! What kind of power would you recommend? Match/exceed the 10 HP OEM engine?


----------



## SHVLHEAD

Welcome Narley. Not sure if you’ve pulled the trigger on that HF engine or not but wanted to add my two cents. I have an Ariens 832 and my Tecumseh never struggles with what I feed it...eod or otherwise. There are tons of threads in the Ariens forum of individuals repowering with the motor your looking at so you may want to review there for any special considerations.


----------



## ELaw

I put this one on my Ariens 1032 and have been quite happy with it other than the smallish gas tank: https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1818.html

The HF Predator 420cc would probably be a good choice too. I would not go with an 8-horse engine - as the others have said the machine would probably be underpowered.

The exception to that would be if you live somewhere where snowfalls are generally light (4" or less) but I imagine if that were the case you would not be using a 32" snowblower!


----------



## cranman

That 414 that Elaw posted is a good buy...sure to have enough power.


----------



## ELaw

One thing I should have mentioned: neither engine is exactly perfect for this application (although both will work).

The LCT engine is a "snow engine" and thus has a primer bulb for easy starting in cold temperatures but does not have a throttle* (I added one to mine, which took some creativity). The HF engine on the other hand has a throttle, but no primer and parts aren't enclosed quite as well to keep snow out.

* I'm using the word "throttle" here to mean speed-adjustment control, not the throttle butterfly in the carb. The LCT engine unmodified runs at a constant governed speed which I think is 3600 RPM.


----------



## narlycharley

Good morning all! 

I pulled the trigger on this Briggs engine. It lined up perfectly, all I had to do was drill some mounting holes in the blower. Can't wait to use it!

20M307-0001 Briggs & Stratton - 1450 Series Snow Intek, Horizontal 3/4"x2-5/16" Shaft, Recoil & Electric Start, 3 Amp Alt, Briggs & Stratton Engine

I bought a new friction wheel for it and I plan on servicing the rear diff this coming summer.


----------



## Oneacer

@Narly,

Nice job, … I bet some wax and elbow grease, that thing will clean up nice … 

I just noticed that they have a premade plate for mounting that may have worked on your re-power. I will also post it in the re-power section, in case it may assist someone.

Mount-BS-Tec Briggs & Stratton Gas Engines, Horizontal - Engine mount plate, 1/8" thick, to replace Tecumseh HM80-HM110, LH318-LH358, OHM120, OH358SA, OHSK120, OHSK125, OHSK130 with Briggs Intek model "20" and "21" engines, primarily on snow blowers.


----------



## narlycharley

oneacer said:


> @Narly,
> 
> Nice job, … I bet some wax and elbow grease, that thing will clean up nice …
> 
> I just noticed that they have a premade plate for mounting that may have worked on your re-power. I will also post it in the re-power section, in case it may assist someone.
> 
> Mount-BS-Tec Briggs & Stratton Gas Engines, Horizontal - Engine mount plate, 1/8" thick, to replace Tecumseh HM80-HM110, LH318-LH358, OHM120, OH358SA, OHSK120, OHSK125, OHSK130 with Briggs Intek model "20" and "21" engines, primarily on snow blowers.


Thank you! Yeah, I thought about getting that plate, but opted out and drilling the holes saved money. 

Yeah, next year when I take the wheels off, I'll repaint them, maybe get some new knobby tires for it.


----------



## Oneacer

Yeah, I have XTrac on just about all my machines, with SnowHogs on the others …. Work great … years ago I tried a set of chains on the lawn tire, bounced the machine horribly bad.

If you don't have one already, pick your self up one of those Harbor Freight mini tire changers, and some real tire lube … works like a charm on all the small rims.


----------



## notabiker

ELaw said:


> One thing I should have mentioned: neither engine is exactly perfect for this application (although both will work).
> 
> The LCT engine is a "snow engine" and thus has a primer bulb for easy starting in cold temperatures but does not have a throttle* (I added one to mine, which took some creativity). The HF engine on the other hand has a throttle, but no primer and parts aren't enclosed quite as well to keep snow out.
> 
> * I'm using the word "throttle" here to mean speed-adjustment control, not the throttle butterfly in the carb. The LCT engine unmodified runs at a constant governed speed which I think is 3600 RPM.



The listing definitely says the LCT has a manual throttle and I already emailed Small Engine Suppliers and got this photo back after they got a hold of the warehouse. I think that's what a ariens has for a "throttle" and while I read it isn't the best, it's better than a 10F start to wide open.


Personally I picked up the 1150 B&S for my old 1980 22" Tru-Test snowblower. And at the 7,200 feet of elevation it's still kind of weak in stock form. I used some parts from an adjustable main jet I picked up off ebay to make the carb main jet adjustable (stupid epa crap, I like my carbs adjustable!!) and haven't ran it since then but it should bring back a fraction of a HP I'm losing at this altitude. That's why I was looking at the LCT engine except I'd have to redesign the custom metal cover I made over the belts as the LCT is roughly 5" to crank center vs the B&S at 4". And if it was too much then I'd use it for my pressure washer as that 6.5 hp honda struggles up here.


----------



## notabiker

narlycharley said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I pulled the trigger on this Briggs engine. It lined up perfectly, all I had to do was drill some mounting holes in the blower. Can't wait to use it!
> 
> 20M307-0001 Briggs & Stratton - 1450 Series Snow Intek, Horizontal 3/4"x2-5/16" Shaft, Recoil & Electric Start, 3 Amp Alt, Briggs & Stratton Engine
> 
> I bought a new friction wheel for it and I plan on servicing the rear diff this coming summer.





Looks like your diff should have a grease fitting already! So pull the bottom off and get in there and grease it up before the season gets going too far and you can pull it apart in the summer.


Adding a grease fitting to my 1032D was quite a job so I'm jealous!


----------



## ELaw

notabiker said:


> The listing definitely says the LCT has a manual throttle and I already emailed Small Engine Suppliers and got this photo back after they got a hold of the warehouse. I think that's what a ariens has for a "throttle" and while I read it isn't the best, it's better than a 10F start to wide open.


Interesting!

They must be selling a different model now from when I bought mine. Here's a photo of mine... the red thing sticking out above the fuel-shutoff knob is my homemade throttle. It looks lousy but works well!


----------



## notabiker

It's just a different carb assembly and another sticker around it. Here's a video from 2016, https://youtu.be/Cl-uGbV61-I?t=98 that should start about where you can see the throttle in action. I looked at different carbs and you'd have to get the right one and then get the knob assembly for the throttle/choke and it should be the same. 



I do like your solution though! Sometimes it's more fun to do things your own way!!


----------



## notabiker

Search amazon for this


NIMTEK New Carburetor for LCT Lauson 43201 Carb for L12D 414cc Snow Engines Snowblower Carb 



You can see the black part on the choke shaft, that's the throttle.


----------



## wldlif7

narly,
Have you had a chance to use the new setup yet? Just curious, I threw a rod on my 1984 JD 1032 yesterday after blowing for 7 hrs on a fresh 22” of snow and was looking to get the same engine to replace the original engine. Got a lot of good use out of the snow king though!

Thoughts,


Thanks 
wldlif7


----------



## narlycharley

wldlif7 said:


> narly,
> Have you had a chance to use the new setup yet? Just curious, I threw a rod on my 1984 JD 1032 yesterday after blowing for 7 hrs on a fresh 22” of snow and was looking to get the same engine to replace the original engine. Got a lot of good use out of the snow king though!


I have not, unfortunately. It's still at my fathers house, and he hasn't been up at my place to drop it off. I don't have a truck to haul it to my house, so I'm at the mercy of him driving up for our family Christmas. He DID try it out with some snow though, and video called me when he did it. He said that it has plenty of power. I was down there last weekend and started it up myself and it runs butter smooth. The friction wheel was chewed up, so we replaced that - now it works like new. Here are a few photos that I took when I was there. He ran into no hiccups, just needing to drill new holes for mounting.


----------



## Oneacer

Just a couple quick observation, FWIW:

You should put in the remaining wheel stud bolts.

The cutting edge is worn way crooked, so you may want to replace that, as well as check your tire pressure and axle bearings/bushings, as well as the bucket attachment alignment.

Also the skid shoes look to be needing replacement. ( I have switched mine over to poly, as well as the poly wheel version as my metal wear out, as they work real nice, (JMHO)

Also, many years ago I tried chains on a turf tire like you have there, and immediately took them off as they bounced and shook the machine waayyy to much for my liking. I have nothing but XTrac or SnowHogs on my machines, which work just great.

That is a nice beefy machine you have there.


----------



## narlycharley

oneacer said:


> Just a couple quick observation, FWIW:
> 
> You should put in the remaining wheel stud bolts.
> 
> The cutting edge is worn way crooked, so you may want to replace that, as well as check your tire pressure and axle bearings/bushings, as well as the bucket attachment alignment.
> 
> Also the skid shoes look to be needing replacement. ( I have switched mine over to poly, as well as the poly wheel version as my metal wear out, as they work real nice, (JMHO)
> 
> Also, many years ago I tried chains on a turf tire like you have there, and immediately took them off as they bounced and shook the machine waayyy to much for my liking. I have nothing but XTrac or SnowHogs on my machines, which work just great.
> 
> That is a nice beefy machine you have there.



Thank you!!

- I believe that only three lug nuts go on each wheel, but I'll need to look at it better when it get it to confirm.

- I just noticed too that the cutting edge has uneven wear, I'll look everything over. Thanks!

- Yeah, the shoes just need to be adjusted down.

- My goal is to get snow tires for it and install them in the spring (and refinish the rusty wheels).


----------



## wldlif7

Thanks narly!

I pulled the trigger on the same engine today, should get next week. 

Nice unit there, my setup is pretty much identical to yours, I also have the chains and like them, but to each there own. My friction wheel is also about ready for replacement, that’ll be next. 

Thanks for posting the pics! There tough old units for sure! 

We got kind of smacked over Thanksgiving holiday, 22” while I was out of state, ran this too hard and pow, it just rattles in the engine now. 
Looking forward to getting the Briggs on there for the next storm...


----------



## William Phillips

narlycharley said:


> Hey guys, I came across a 1032 in great condition. The 10 HP Tecumseh is blown up, so I'm gonna replace it. Anyone replace one before? Engine recommendation? I'm eyeballing the 8 HP Harbor Freight Predator engine.


I have that same machine it runs great it has a very small leak in the carburetor it is to big for what I need it for would you like to buy the snow blower I will give you a great deal


----------



## farmer52

William Phillips said:


> I have that same machine it runs great it has a very small leak in the carburetor it is to big for what I need it for would you like to buy the snow blower I will give you a great deal


Where are you located and price? Pics? Thanks!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Well... welcome William. Pretty old thread.

Are you near Detroit by any chance?


----------

